# منطقة مصر القديمة (الفسطاط)



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*منطقة مصر القديمة (الفسطاط)* *بعد أن وصلت  العائلة المقدسة المنطقة المعروفة  ببابليون مصرالقديمة هناك سكنوا المغارة التى  توجد الآن بكنيسة أبى سرجة  الأثرية المعروفة بإسم الشهيدين سرجيوس  وواخس.*

*نبذة تاريخية عن المغارة المقدسة “الكهف”: *
*المغارة وهى  من أقدس الأماكن فى كنيسة أبى سرجة  الأثرية لما لها من ذكريات رائعة تثير إهتمام  السياح وتهافتهم على  زيارتها، وذلك لما تحمله من أن العائلة المقدسة قد إلتجأت  إليها عند  مجيئها إلى أرض مصر مما جعل جعل لهذا المكان طابعاً قدسياً0 *
*هذه المغارة  المقدسة عبارة عن كنيسة صغيرة تحت الأرض  أسفل منتصف مكان المرتلين وجزء من هيكل  الكنيسة، والوصول إلى المغارة  المقدسة من ناحيتين بدرجات سلالم أحدهما من صالة  الهيكل الجنوبى من  الكنيسة، والآخر من وسط الصالة التى فى الهيكل الشمالى. *
*يبلغ طول  المغارة المقدسة حوالى 20 قدماً وعرضها 15  قدماً وليست بها نوافذ، وتنخفض عن أرضية  كنيسة أبى سرجة بما لا تقل عن 21  قدماً، كما أن أرضية الكنيسة نفسها تنخفض عن مستوى  الشارع بحوالى 13 قدماً*

*السلالم المؤدية إلى المغارة المقدسة*
*

*











*المغارة التى إختبأت بها العائلة المقدسة بكنيسة أبى سرجة وبها  المذبح*
*

*









*كنيسة أبى سرجة وأهميتها: *
*تقع كنيسة  أبى سرجة بمصر القديمة داخل أسوار حصن  بابليون الرومانى، وقد أقيمت الكنيسة فى موقع  أقامت فيه العائلة المقدسة  أثناء زيارتها إلى أرض مصر.*

*مدخل كنيسة أبى سرجة بمصر القديمة*
*

*









*يرجع تاريخ  بناء الكنيسة إلى أواخر القرن الرابع وأوائل القرن الخامس الميلادى وهى تعلو  المغارة التى أقامت فيها العائلة المقدسة.*
*قد تهدمت  فيما بعد فقام بترميمها أبن السرور يوحنا  بن يوسف المعروف بإبن الأبح كاتم سر  الخليفة المنتصر الفاطمى سنة 789  للشهداء ” كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقمص منسى  يوحنا ص 8 “*
*تعتبر كنيسة  أبى سرجة فى مقدمة الكنائس فى مصر بعد  كنيسة دير أبى مقار فى وادى النطرون إذ كانت  التقاليد تحتم على البطاركة  أن يقيموا فيها أول قداس لهم بعد تكريزهم فى مدينة  الأسكندرية. *
*فى عام 768  م أقام فيها البطريرك الأنبا ميخائيل  الأول السادس والأربعون من سلسلة البطاركة  صلاة شكر عندما أفرج عنه  الخليفة مروان بن محمد الذى طلب منه مالاً وفيراً عجز عن  سداده فألقاه فى  السجن وكان ذلك فى عهد الوالى ” عبد الملك بن موسى بن نصير “0 *
* فى عام 859  م أنتخب فيها البطريرك الورع الأنبا شنودة وهو الخامس والخمسون وكان أول البطاركة  الذين رسموا فيها. *
*فى عام 975  م إجتمع فيها الأساقفة وأعيان القبط  لإنتخاب بطريرك وقد تم إنتخاب البطريرك أبرام  السوريانى “62″ الذى حدث فى  عهده نقل جبل المقطم.*
*تعتبر كنيسة  أبى سرجة لها صفة مرموقة فى ذلك الوقت  بدليل أن أغلب البطاركة كانوا ينتخبون منها  فى العهود القديمة حتى أوائل  القرن الثانى عشر الميلادى حيث أنتخب فيها البطريرك  الأنبا مكاريوس عام  1102م.*
*يحتفظ  المتحف القبطى ببعض آثار هامة من كنيسة أبى  سرجة ومنها أقدم مذبح خشبى من الجوز عرف  فى تاريخ الكنائس القديمة وكذلك  تيجان كورونثية ويرجع تاريخها غالباً إلى القرن  السادس الميلادى.*

*كنيسة أبى سرجة من الداخل*
*

*











*مدة إقامة العائلة المقدسة فى المغارة “الكهف”: *
*يبدو أن  العائلة المقدسة لم تستطيع البقاء فى  بابليون مصرإلا أياماً قلائل لا تزيد عن أسبوع  نظراً لأن الأوثان هناك  تحطمت بحضرة رب المجد يسوع المسيح له المجد الذى قال  لوالدته ” سيكون هنا  بيعة حسنة على إسمك وتكون محصاً للزائرين وميناً للخلاص ” وهى  باقية إلى  يومنا هذا وتعرف بإسم ” أبى سرجة”.*
*تعتبر  المغارة مزاراً هاماً للمصريين وللأجانب نظراً لأهميتها المقدسة.*
*يوجد بجانب  المغارة وداخل الهيكل البحرى بئر ماء قديم. *

*لقطات من الأديرة والكنائس الأثرية المقدسة بمصر القديمة*

*كنيسة المعلقة*
*

*












*كنيسة المعلقة من الخارج*
*

*














*الأبواب الغربية التى تؤدى إلى كنيسة المعلقة*
*

*













*منارات كنيسة السيدة العذراء والقديسة دميانة الشهيرة بالمعلقة *
*

*













*حامل الأيقونات بالكنيسة المعلقة*
*

*













*الحارة المؤدية إلى دير مارجرجس للراهبات*
*

*













*حامل الأيقونات بكنيسة دير مارجرجس للراهبات*
*

*













*كنيسة القديسة بربارة بمصر القديمة *
*

*









*كنيسة مارجرجس للروم الأرثوذكس*
*

*













*وتابعت العائلة المقدسة المسيرة حتى وصلت إلى المعادى ” كنيسة السيدة  العذراء بالمعادى” حاليا*
*

*













*وقد مرت  العائلة المقدسة وهى فى طريقها من عين  شمس إلى مصر القديمة على المنطقة الكائن بها  حالياً كنيسة القديسة العذراء  الأثرية الكبرى بحارة زويلة وهى منطقة مقدسة ويؤكد  التقليد الكنسى أنها  احدى المحطات والأماكن التى استراحت فيها العائلة المقدسة  أثناء مرورها  بأرض مصر والبقعة الكائن بها كنيسة العذراء الأثرية بحارة زويلة مليئة   بالكنائس والمذابح فتوجد كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس وكنيسة أبى  سيفين.*
*كما يوجد  ديران للراهبات أحدهما باسم دير السيدة  العذراء للراهبات بحارة زويلة ودير مارجرجس  للراهبات بحارة زويلة وأمام  هيكل كنيسة القديسة العذراء الأثرية الكبرى بحارة زويلة  بئر مقدسة يعتقد  فى مائها انه يشفى الأمراض واستمرت كنيسة القديسة العذراء الأثرية  الكبرى  بحارة زويلة مقراً للبطريركية زمناً طويلاً وتوجد بها ايقونة تظهر منها  آيات  وعجائب وهذه الأيقونة تقع على اليمين فى المقصورة القبلية أقصى  اليمينوهى أيقونة  فريدة يرجع تاريخها للقرن الثالث عشر الميلادى وهى  موضوعة فى اطار اثرى تمثل “يسى”  ابا داود النبى والملك. والمنطقة الواقع  بهاالكنيسة تقع بالقرب من حى الموسكى  بالقاهرة فى حارة زويلة فى حى  الخرنفش بشارع بين السورين (شارع بورسعيد  حالياً)*

*العائلة المقدسة فى منطقة مصر القديمة: *
*ثم ارتحلت  العائلة المقدسة من منطقة حارة زويلة إلى  مصر القديمة. ومنطقة مصر القديمة من أهم  المناطق التى حطت بها العائلة  المقدسة فى ارض مصر ويوجد بها العديد من الكنائس  والأديرة فقد تباركت هذه  المنطقة بوجود العائلة المقدسة وإقامتها فيها فترة من  الزمن وسنذكر أهم  الأماكن التى أقامت فيها العائلة المقدسة فى منطقة مصر القديمة  والكنائس  الموجودة بتلك المنطقة وهى: *

*أولاً كنائس منطقة حصن بابليون بمصر القديمة: *
*1- كنيسة  القديس سرجيوس (ابوسرجة).*
*تقع هذه  الكنيسة فى وسط قصر الشمع أو الحصن الرومانى  تقريباً بمصر القديمة بجوار المتحف  القبطى والوصول إليها عن طريق نزول  درجات سلم منخفض عن الأرض وعن طريق ممر ضيق  وهناك إجماع على أن هذه  الكنيسة أقيمت على الكهف (المغارة)التى لجأت إليها العائلة  المقدسة وهو من  أهم أجزائها وهو كائن اسفل المذبح ويسمى الكهف أو المغارة وهو الكهف   (المغارة) التى لجأت إليها العائلة المقدسة عند مجيئها إلى ارض مصر مما جعل  لكنيسة  ابو سرجة شهرة عظيمة يأتى إليها الزوار والسياح من جميع بلاد  أنحاء العالم لزيارتها  والتبرك بها.*
*2- كنيسة  العذراء الشهيرة بالمعلقة.*
*3- كنيسة  القديسة بربارة بمصر القديمة.*
*4- كنيسة  مارجرجس بمصر القديمة (بقصر الشمع).*
*5-  كنيسةالعذراء الشهيرة باسم قصرية الريحان.*
*6- دير  مارجرجس للراهبات بمصر القديمة (المعروف بدير البنات).*
*7- حصن  بابليون والمتحف القبطى وكنيسة مارجرجس للروم الأرثوذكس بمصر  القديمة.*
*المعبد  اليهودى (بمصر القديمة).*

*ثانياً: كنائس الفسطاط (بمصر القديمة): *
*وهى تقع  بالقرب من جامع عمرو بن العاص بمصر القديمة بجوار شريط السكك الحديدية (مصر –  حلوان).*
*1- كنيسة  القديس مرقوريوس المعروف بأبى سيفين.*
*2- كنيسة  الأنبا شنودة (بالفسطاط بمصر القديمة).*
*3- كنيسة  السيدة العذراء المعروفة بالدمشيرية.*
*4- دير أبى  سيفين للراهبات.*
*وفى ناحية  الجنوب من حصن بابليون توجد مجموعة من  الكنائس القبطية وتقع هذه الكنائس داخل ديرين  أحدهما بجوار الآخر وهذه  الكنائس هى: *
*1- كنيسة  السيدة العذراء (بابليون الدرج).*
*2- كنيسة  اباكير ويوحنا.*
*3- كنيسة  الأمير تادرس المشرقى.*
*4- كنيسة  رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل التى تعرف بدير الملاك القبلى.*
*5- كنيسة  مارمينا العجائبى بزهراء مصر القديمة.*


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2011)

* حصن بابليون *

​ 



*حصن بابليون*​


*بنى                          هذا                         الحصن                          للحماية                         العسكرية                          الرومانية                         ليكون خط                          الدفاع                         الأول                         لبوابة                          مصر                         الشرقية،                          و قد                         اختير                         هذا                          الموقع                         لأنه                          يتوسط                         مصر بين                          الوجه                         البحرى                         والوجه                          القبلى                         وبذلك                          يسهل على                         الرومان                          السيطرة                         على أى                         ثورات  تقوم                          ضد حكمهم                         فى                          الشمال                         أو                          الجنوب                         وقد اتفق                         المؤرخون                          على أن                         هذا                          الحصن قد                         استمد                          أسمه من                         اسم                         المدينة                          المصرية                         المجاورة                          التى كان                         يطلق                          عليها                         بابليون (عاصمة                          البلاد                         فى ذلك                         الوقت)                          والتى                          يرجح أن                         اسمها                          المصرى                         القديم "برحابى                          أن أون"                         أو مكان                          الآله                         حابى فى                         مدينة                          هليوبوليس.                                                  *
 

*                          يعرف                          الحصن                         الرومانى                          بقصر                         الشمع أو                          قلعة                         بابليون                         وتبلغ                          مساحته                         حوالى                          نصف                         كيلومتر                          مربع                         ويقع                         بداخله                          المتحف                         القبطى                          وست                         كنائس                         قبطية                          ودير.                         
                         وأطلاق                         اسم قصر                          الشمع                         على هذا                          الحصن                         ايضاً                         يرجع الى                          أنه فى                         أول كل                          شهر كان                         يوقد                          الشمع                         على أحد                         ابراج                          الحصن                         التى                          تظهر                         عليها                          الشمس                         ويعلم                         الناس                          بوقود                         الشمع                          بانتقال                         الشمس من                          برج الى                         أخر.                                                  *
 
*
*
*والكنائس                          القبطية                         الموجودة                          داخل                         الحصن هى:*​

*دير البنات الراهبات*​



*يتكون                            هذا                           الدير من                            قاعة                           مستطيلة                            بواسطة                           حجاب من                            خشب                           الخرط                            إلى                           مربعين ،                           ويؤدى   إلى                           أولهما                           مدخل فى                            الطرف                           الجنوبى                            يغلق                           علية                            مصراعان                           خشبيان                            عاديان                           يفضى  إلى                            رحبة                           صغيرة                           مربعة                            تتصدرها                           صورة                            فسيفسائية                           للشهيد                            مارجرجس                           ممتطيا  صهوة                            جواد وفى                           يدة                            اليمنى                           مما يطعن                            بة                           التنين ،                           وإلى                            الشرق من                           هذة                            الرحبة                           يوجد باب                             أخر يؤدى                           إلى قاعة                            أستقبال                           بسيطة                            ليس فيها                           سوى ست                            نوافذ                           أعلا                            جداريهما                            الشمالى                            والجنوبى                           (بواقع                            ثلاثة فى                           كل جدار                            يتقدم                           ضلعها                           الشمالى                            حجاب من                           خشب  الخرط                            يتوسطة                           مدخل                            يفضى إلى                           المزار                            الدينى ،                           وتتوسط                            ضلعها                           الجنوبى                            حنية صغيرة                           أعدت                            للشموع )                           التى                           يضيئها                            الزوار.*


*الكنيسة المعلقة*​

* بنيت  هذه                           الكنيسة                           فى  أواخر                           القرن                           الرابع                            أو بداية                           القرن                            الخامس.                           وكرست                            للسيدة                           العذراء،                            وقد أطلق                           عليها                            هذا                           الأسم                           لأنها                            مشيدة                           فوق                            الحصن                           الرومانى                            ومازال                           جزء منها                            وبه                           المعمودية                            بأعلى                           أحد                           البرجين                            القائمين                           على                            جانبى                           الباب                            القبلى.                                                      *


*                            ولهذه                           الكنيسة                            شهرة                           عظيمة                            حيث نقل                           اليها                            الكرسى                           المرقسى                            من مدينة                           الأسكندرية                            فى القرن                           الحادى                           عشر                            الميلادى                           واستمر                            بها حتى                           القرن                            الرابع                           عشر                            الميلادى                           حيث نقل                            الى                           كنيسة                           ابى                            سيفين.                                                      *


*ويوجد                            بهذه                           الكنيسة                            تسعون                           أيقونة                            يرجع                           أقدمها                            الى                           القرن                            الخامس                           عشر                           الميلادي.*


*كنيسة أبي سرجة*
​ 

*انشئت                            هذه                           الكنيسة                            فى أواخر                           القرن                            الرابع                           أو أوائل                            القرن                           الخامس                            ويرجع                           انها                           شيدت  فى                           نفس                           المكان                            الذى                           أقامت به                            العائلة                           المقدسة                            عندها                           هربت الى                            مصر من                           وجه                            هيردوس                           ملك                           اليهود.                                                      *


*                            وهى                           لا تقل فى                            الأهمية                           من                            الوجهة                           التاريخية                            والفنية                           عن                            الكنيسة                           المعلقة                            وكانت                           أول                           كنيسة فى                            مصر بعد                           دير أبى                            مقار                           يقيم                            فيها                           البطاركة                            القداس                           بعد                            تكريزهم                           فى                            الاسكندريه.                                                      *
 

*وقد                            تهدمت                           هذه                            الكنيسة                           فى القرن                            العاشر                           الميلادى                            وأعيد                           بنائها                            مرة                           ثانية فى                            العصر                           الفاطمى                           وقد  عثر                           على                           بقايا                            لهذه                           الكنيسه                            تتمثل فى                           أحجار                            منقوشة                           وباب                            يعبر عن                           روعة                           الفن                            القبطى                           فى القرن                            الرابع                           وقد تم                            نقلها                           جميعاً                            الى                           المتحف                            القبطى.*


*كنيسة مارجرجس*


*كانت  هذه الكنيسة                           من أجمل                            كنائس                           الحصن                            الرومانى،                           ورد فى                            بتلر أن                           الذى                           شيدها                            الكاتب                           الثرى                            أثناسيوس                           حوالى                            سنة 684                           ميلادية                            ولكنها                           لسوء                            الحظ                           التهمتها                            النيران                           منذ                           ثمانين                            سنة وبنى                           مكانها                            كنيسة                           جديدة.                            ولم يبق                           من                            الكنيسة                           القديمة                            الا قاعة                           استقبال                            بخارجها                           تعرف "بقاعة                            العرسان"                           يرجع                            تاريخها                           الى                           القرن                            الرابع                           عشر                          
                         وتنقسم                            هذه                           القاعة                            التى                           يبلغ                            طولها 15                           متراًوعرضها                            12 مترا                           تقريباً                            الى "درقاعة"                           و "ايوانين"                            بالايوان                           القبلى                            بعض                           نوافذ من                            الخشب                           عليها                           نقوش                            بارزة                           وتزين                            جدرانه                           نقوش                            بارزة من                           الجبس                            وعلى                           سقفها                           رسوم                            ملونة.*




*كنيسة الست بربارة*​


*تأسست                            هذه                           الكنيسة                            فى أواخر                           القرن                            الرابع                           أو أوائل                            القرن                           الخامس                            وكرست                           باسم                           السيدة                            بربارة                           التى                            ولدت فى                           أوائل                            القرن                           الثالث                            المسيحى                           بانيكوميدا                            أحدى                           بلاد                           الشرق  من                           أب عنى                           وثنى                            اسمه                           ديفوروس.                            ولما                           اعتنقت                            المسيحية                           على يد                            العلامة                           أوريجانس                            المصرى                           انتهرت                           أباها                            على                           عبادته                            الأوثان                           فغضب                            عليها                           وقتلها.                            *


*                            يبلغ                           طول هذه                            الكنيسة 26                           متراً                            مربعاً                           وعرضها 14,5                            متراً                           وأرتفاعها                            15 متراً ،                           وهى تعد                            من أجمل                           كنائس                            الأقباط.                           ذكر                            المقريزى                           انها                           كانت  فى                           أيامه من                           أشهر                            كنائسهم                           وكانوا                            يقيمون                           فيها                            الاحتفالات                           فى كل سنة                            بحضور                           البطريرك                            ابتهاجاً                           بعيد                            الراهبين                           "ايسى                           وتكلا                            أخته" .                           *
 

*وقد                            تهدمت                           القرن                            العاشر                           واعاد                            بنائها                           هى                            وكنيسة                           أبى سرجة                            يوحنا                           ابن                           الابح أو                            الأمح                           وزير أحد                            الخلفاء                           الفاطميين.*


*كنيسة قصرية الريحان*​

*تعرف                            هذه                           الكنيسة                            فى                           التاريخ                            بإسم                           كنيسة                            السيدة                           العذرء                           بزقاق                            بنى حصين.                           أقام بها                            البطريرك                           أنباخائيل                            حوالى                           سنة 865**  ميلادية                           لما أتى                            يفاوض                           الوالى                           فى أمر                            خراج                           الكنائس،                            وفى زمن                           الملك                            الحاكم                           بأمر                            الله سعى                           الروم فى                            امتلاك                           كنيسة                            المعلقة                           بوساطة                            ومساعدة                           أم الملك                            وكانت                           روميه،                           ولما                            عارض فى                           ذلك                            القبط                           أمر                            الحاكم                           باعطائهم                            كنيسة                           قصرية                            الريحان                           بدلاً                           عنها.                            وبعد                           وفاته                            استردها                           القبط                            وقد                           تهدمت                            وأعيد                           بناؤها                           فى  القرن                           الثامن                           عشر.                            ويبلغ                           طول                            الكنيسة 16                           متراً                            وعرضها 14                           متراً                            وارتفاعها                           10 أمتار                            تقريباً                           ويغطى                            صحنها                           وهياكلها                           قباب  من                           الطوب                           مرتكز                            على                           أعمدة                            رخامية.*


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2011)

الكنائس المصرية

*




*


الكنيسة المعلقة

في حي مصر القديمة بالقاهرة العامرة بنيت الكنيسة المعلقة أقدم الكنائس بمصر بالقرب من جامع جامع عمرو بن العاص ، و معبد بن عزرا اليهودي ، و كنيسة القديس مينا بجوار حصن بابليون ، و كنيسة الشهيد مرقوريوس (أبو سيفين) ، و كنائس عديدة أخرى . ويسمى البعض الكنيسة بأم العزراء مريم . وسمي بالمعلقة لأنها شيدت فوق برجين من حصن بابليون الروماني عندما وصلت العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر(السيدة مريم العذراء ، المسيح الطفل، و القديس يوسف النجار) أحتمت بالمكان الذى بنيت فيه الكنيسة لمدة ثلاث سنوات هروبا من هيرود حاكم فلسطين الذي كان قد أمر بقتل الأطفال تخوفا من نبوؤة وردته . و البعض يرى أنها مكان لقلاية (مكان للخلوة) كان يعيش فيها أحد الرهبان ، في واحد من السراديب الصخرية المحفورة في المكان .كان الأمبراطور تراجان قد أمر ببناءهحصن بابليون فى القرن الثانى الميلادى فى عهد الإحتلال الرومانى لمصر وقام بترميمه وتوسيعه وتقويته الإمبراطور الرومانى أركاديوس فى القرن الرابع حسب رأى العلامة القبطى مرقص سميكة باشا ويلاحظ أنه أستعمل فى بناؤه أحجار أخذت من معابد فرعونية وأكملت بالطوب الأحمر مقاسه 30/20/15 سم ولم يبق من مبانى الحصن سوى الباب القبلى يكتنفه برحان كبيران - وقد بنى فوق أحد البرجين الجزء القبلى منه الكنيسة المعلقة - كما بنى فوق البرج الذى عند مدخل المتحف القبلى كنيسة مار جرجس الرومانى للروم الأرثوذكس ( الملكيين) أما باقى الحصن وعلى باقى السور فى بعض أجزاؤه من الجهه الشرقية والقبلية والغربية بنيت الكنائس - المعلقة - وأبو سرجة - ومار جرجس - والعذراء قصرية الريحان - ودير مار جرجس للراهبات - والست بربارة - ومعبد لليهود أمر الخليفة هارون الرشيد بتجديد الكنيسة ثم اعيد تجديدها فى عصر العزيز بالله الفاطمى ومرة ثالثة فى عصر الظاهر لإعزاز دين الله . والكنيسة المعلقة مقرا للعديد من البطاركة منذ القرن الحادي عشر ، و كان البطريرك خريستودولوس هو أول من اتخذ الكنيسة المعلقة مقرا ، و قد دفن بها عدد من البطاركة في القرنين الحادي عشر والثاني عشر، ولا تزال توجد لهم صور و أيقونات بالكنيسة تضاء لها الشموع، و كانت تقام بها محاكمات الكهنة ، و الأساقفة ، و محاكمات المهرطقين فيها أيضا ، و تعتبر مزارا هاما للـأقباط ، نظرا لقدمها التاريخي ،وارتباط المكان بالعائلة المقدسة ، وجودها بين كنائس و أديرة لـقديسين أجلاء ، فتسهل زيارتهم أيضا.وتقع واجهة الكنيسة بالناحية الغربية على شارع مار جرجس وتظهر لركاب مترو الأنفاق حيث توجد محطة للمترو تحمل اسم الكنيسة أمامها مباشرة ، وهي من طابقين. وتوجد أمامها نافورة ، و قد بنيت بالطابع البازيليكي الشهير المكون من 3 أجنحة وردهة أمامية وهيكل يتوزع على 3 أجزاء، و هي مستطيلة الشكل، و صغيرة نسبيا فأبعادها حوالي 23.5 متر طولا و185 مترا عرضا و95 مترا ارتفاعا . وهي تتكون من صحن رئيسي وجناحين صغيرين ، و بينهما ثمانية أعمدة على كل جانب، و ما بين الصحن والجناح الشمالي صف من ثلاثة أعمدة عليها عقود كبيرة ذات شكل مدبب، و الأعمدة التي تفصل بين الأجنحة هي من الرخام فيما عدا واحدا من البازلت الأسود، و الملاحظ أن بها عدد من تيجان الأعمدة "كورنثية" الطراز. و في الجهة الشرقية من الكنيسة توجد ثلاثة هياكل هي: الأوسط يحمل اسم القديسة العذراء مريم ، و الأيمن باسم القديس يوحنا المعمدان ، و الأيسر باسم القديس ماري جرجس .أمام هذه الهياكل، توجد الأحجبة خشبية،و أهمهم الحجاب الأوسط المصنوع من الأبنوس المطعم بالعاج الشفاف ، ويرجع إلي القرن الثاني عشر أو الثالث عشر ، ونقش عليه بأشكال هندسية وصلبان جميلة ، وتعلوه أيقونات تصور السيد المسيح على عرش ، وعن يمينه مريم العذراء و الملاك جبريل و القديس بطرس ، وعلى يساره يوحنا المعمدان و الملاك ميخائيل و القديس بولس ، و بأعلى المذبح بداخل هذا الهيكل توجد مظلة خشبية مرتكزة على أربعة أعمدة ، و من خلفه منصة جلوس رجال الكهنوت. في الجناح الأيمن من الكنيسة ، تم تعليق أجزاء من صحف قومية مصرية، على أحد الحوائط، راصدة أحداث و مشاهد من التاريخ الحديث للكنيسة ، و ما المتعلقة بالأقباط في مصر .









 



دي القباب بتاعت الكنيسه اللي ظهرت بينهما السيده العذراء مريم بكنيسة السيدة العذراء











​



صوره الكنيسه من الجنب والناس واضح جدا انها زحمه جداااا








​​

الصوره دي صورة سرب الحمام اللي طار فوق الناس يوم الاتنين


بليل صباح الثلاثاء الساعه 3:12 صباحا طبعا واااضح ان الحمام


عددهم 8 حمامات وكلهم لونهم ابيض وعاملين

شكل صليب


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*صور كنيسة العذراء والشهيده برباره بالقصير*

​* الفنان مايكل يعقوب*


​















​





​


----------



## اليعازر (4 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه الجولة الروحية الرائعة..

ربنا يحرس شعبه بمصر

الرب يبارك استاذنا

.


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*كاتدرائية  	الثالوث القدوس، أديس أبابا *


كاتدرائية الثالوث  	القدوس أو كنيسة سيلاسي هي كنيسة جميلة جداً، من كل النواحي..  المكان،  	الأيقونات والرسومات، التصميم الخارجي، التماثيل، الزجاج المعشق بصور أيقونات  	دينية على النوافذ، حامل الأيقونات، التصميم والتخطيط الداخلي.. إلخ. (سيلاسي  	هي ثالوث باللغة الأمهرية [مثل العربية ثلاثة]، واسم الامبراطور هيلاسلاسي  	مقطعة الأول "هيلا" يعني المجد، والاسم يعني المجد للثالوث).







*تمثال أسد خارج حدود الكنيسة*






*قبل بوابات الكنيسة*






* كنيسة الثالوث القدوس في منطقة آرات كيلو*






صوره الملاك






*  كرسي الإمبراطور هيلاسلاسي*






القديس مار جرجس







الهيكل






*زجاج معشق يصور بعض الإنجيليين*






الميلاد







النجلى







يوم الخمسين







القيامه​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2011)

موسى النبى





ضيافه أبراهيم للغراء




سقف الكنيسه




الثالوث الأقدس





الصلب




القبه









أم لنور
 




فن قبطى




الكنيسه من الخارج




ملايكه


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> شكرا على هذه الجولة الروحية الرائعة..
> 
> ربنا يحرس شعبه بمصر
> 
> ...


*آمين آمين آمين
شكرا أخى الحبيب*


----------



## rania79 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرسى ليك يا استاذنا


----------

